# Short term rentals: serviced apartments



## AshmoreMY (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi - I'm hoping to spend next winter in Dubai (approx. Jan-Mar 2014) and I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions on serviced apartments. The Rotana chain is ideal but just a teeny, bit pricey (since I still need to foot the rent bill of my base/US location) but if anyone knows of similar hotel apartments please suggest! 

Ideally it would be safe (single female), with a gym, pool, kitchen, washing machine and it would be close to the metro...and ideally some social activity! (I searched through some of the rental postings but since I'm specifically looking for serviced apartments I didn't find that much...Rotana, Fraser Suites, Dusit, The Address, City Premiere are some of the places I've tried but nothing seems to be under AED 15,000 a month).


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Check out these threads, they have some useful info/discussions :

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-living-dubai/144373-serviced-apartments.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...d-somewhere-rent-around-3-6-months-cheap.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ving-dubai/133232-short-term-places-stay.html


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

There are some in TECOM that are cheaper than that. Try Metro Central and Legacy Hotel Apartments, both next to the Metro station.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

AshmoreMY said:


> Hi - I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions on serviced apartments. The Rotana chain is ideal but just a teeny, bit pricey (since I still need to foot the rent bill of my base/US location) The Address, City Premiere are some of the places I've tried but nothing seems to be under AED 15,000 a month).


AshmoreMY,

if you are staying over three months I think you qualify for the long term guest discount that goes around 30% . Always ask for the long term rate if you are planning to stick around for awhile.

There are cheaper places with the same amenities you are describing. Check Gloria hotel which is right in front of the subway. If you don't care the whereabouts there are many places in Dubai where hotel apartments are affordable.

Dont be shy to haggle!


----------



## eyesonly (Mar 11, 2013)

you can also try Grand Mid West. It is near Gloria hotel, next to the Internet City metro station.


----------



## AshmoreMY (Mar 9, 2013)

This is great - thank you all so much! (And yes, I've been asking for the long term rates but AED 15,000 is still the best price so far!)


----------



## inthepit (Jun 3, 2012)

Have you tried looking on craigslist.com?


----------



## AshmoreMY (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks. Yes, I've looked on craigslist and dubizzle however the prices aren't that different (so for the small extra amount - unless I really do need to haggle! - I'm more comfortable going with the established chains as, not to be cynical, I'm a bit nervous about how "real" some of the pictures are!). Sigh....I think I've narrowed it down to either the Rotana Burjuman or Rotana Diera (Al Ghurair)....


----------



## inthepit (Jun 3, 2012)

Okay, wish you all the best finding a good place for a bargain. Just wondering, will you be coming over to escape the winter and get some sunshine here?


----------



## Bostin (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi,

You could also try dubaiapartments.biz they list serviced apartments throughout Dubai.


----------



## AshmoreMY (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks InthePit and yes, escaping the BRUTAL winter cold and snow....and I can really work from anywhere (although I may have to convince my boss of that! Suggestions welcome there too!).

And thanks Bostin - I'll check....(I did find dubai pro-stays which was pretty good)....


----------



## americandesi (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey - I am in the same boat as you trying to find a place! Do you mind sharing what the monthly rates were at the burjuman rotana?


----------



## HarryUK (Oct 14, 2012)

AshmoreMY said:


> Hi - I'm hoping to spend next winter in Dubai (approx. Jan-Mar 2014) and I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions on serviced apartments. The Rotana chain is ideal but just a teeny, bit pricey (since I still need to foot the rent bill of my base/US location) but if anyone knows of similar hotel apartments please suggest!
> 
> Ideally it would be safe (single female), with a gym, pool, kitchen, washing machine and it would be close to the metro...and ideally some social activity! (I searched through some of the rental postings but since I'm specifically looking for serviced apartments I didn't find that much...Rotana, Fraser Suites, Dusit, The Address, City Premiere are some of the places I've tried but nothing seems to be under AED 15,000 a month).


I've stayed at the fraiser suites nearly 2 years ago when I first moved here and it was very nice but location means you'll definitely need a car. 2 years on I'm looking again for a serviced apartment as there is gap in between my lease and purchase of property. 15k is pretty standard, so unless you look towards bur dubai, I don't think you'll find anything cheaper. 

Also don't forget to add the tax the hotel apply to the final bill. I'm sure you're aware that if you're not a Dubai resident you'll need a visa on entry which is valid for 30 days before pull need to do a visa run and obtain a new one.


----------



## AshmoreMY (Mar 9, 2013)

Americandesi - sure, they were originally AED15,000 (inclusive of the charges HarryUK mentioned) but then a week later they went up to AED 17,000. I actually have an entire spreadsheet with rates which I'm happy to share if you're interested (yes, I'm a total geek!)!

HarryUK - thanks, yes, it seems AED 15,000 - 18,000 is standard...and I looked at Fraiser Suites too - didn't realise I'd need a car there, good to know. And yes, re. the visa run...is there an "easy" way to do this? I was told they might do an extension immediately on entry (so you'd get 60 days from the start)?


----------



## AshmoreMY (Mar 9, 2013)

BTW, Auris Metro Central have rates at 12,500 AED a month and it seems pretty nice/modern (I tried to post the link but the ExpatForum told me I was too much of a newbie and wasn't allowed!).


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

prices will go down as the weather heats up.

Right now the occupation ratio is high (the weather is good), but within one month it will go down.


----------



## AshmoreMY (Mar 9, 2013)

Ah, even for next winter (since that's the timeframe I'm looking at and would be peak season too)? it seems like the market/jobs/business in general is heating up so I thought prices might be even higher as we move closer to next winter (jan-mar 2014)?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hotels offer a good deal when the occupation ratio is low. In this case, during the winter, prices will be up and probably go up.


----------



## Taunted (Mar 16, 2013)

AED3,500 per month, aparthotel behind Emirates Mall.

FACT.


----------



## AshmoreMY (Mar 9, 2013)

Ok, wow. (Are you sure you meant AED?!) The ones I tried (Corp Exec, Centro Rotana and some other one, can't remember) were all at least AED 14,000 a month. Maybe I need to look again...


----------



## americandesi (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey AshmoreMY - can you please send that spreadsheet over? Would be very helpful and I am going to check out the Auris today also! Thanks for that tip! my email is _/snip_. it wont let me post a url either so i had to spell out the dotcom in my email addy.


----------



## americandesi (Mar 14, 2013)

ok - so i cant enter my email here either as it just got deleted by the admins. so i guess i have to wait a certain amount of time/have more posts in order to private message you my info.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

With your last post you've hit the magic 5 post number required for the pm's to work... give the software a bit of time to update ...


----------



## AshmoreMY (Mar 9, 2013)

Americandesi - I got your message and just sent it so let me know if any issue. (And again it's sort of scribbled together but hopefully makes some sort of sense)


----------



## americandesi (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey - got the info! Good stuff thanks! The search continues.....


----------



## ploughran2002 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi guys........I'm a little lost with the prices that are flying around on this thread. I'm looking for something similar in a couple of months and Dubizzle is quoting me between 7-9K Dhs a month? Are you sure you are searching right?


----------



## HarryUK (Oct 14, 2012)

ploughran2002 said:


> Hi guys........I'm a little lost with the prices that are flying around on this thread. I'm looking for something similar in a couple of months and Dubizzle is quoting me between 7-9K Dhs a month? Are you sure you are searching right?


Depends on location and how many bedrooms and how long you stay. Also in 2 months from now will be the height of the summer and thus cheaper. 

My searches were for 3 bed in marina area for April, may.


----------

